# Fav dress in opposite sex



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

You know how there's that one outfit that a guy/girl can wear that makes them irresistable. 

My bestfriend and I once talked about this and we agreed that the sexiest thing a guy can wear is a tight, black t-shirt.

At work there is this tall, dark, and handsome guy who always looks cute, but last week he wore a tight black tee and I nearly melted. 

What outfit can a guy/girl wear that makes them simply irresistable to you?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Naked usually works. 
I also like form fitting clothes. I don't like baggy pants or shirts on anyone.

A tight dark t-shirt, tight dark jeans/pants, nice shoes, and long hair turns my crotch into WWII Nagasaki.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I really like long bright-colored flower skirts - or any skirts really. I occasionally see this girl who wears said skirts, a musty old corduroy sports jacket and flip-flops in the winter. I find her dress sense very fetching - it definitely gets my attention. If I was a girl I would SO dress like that. 

Why don't more girls wear skirts, they look very comfortable? :stu


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Not too picky about clothing, If the girl has a pretty face I don't really care what she's wearing. But my favorite would have to be when girls wear tight jeans and a low cut shirt with long sleeves. Black shirt is my favorite too.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Blue jeans, white tee, and hoodie...all clean and well-fitting.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

how can you see the white tee if they are wearing a hoodie? 

I wear black shirts a lot haha

um on a girl....I like anything that fits....not too baggy....atleast moderately trendy.....jeans are good...yoga pants are ok.....skirts are better


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

okay, now extending beyond clothing...

is there something the opposite sex can do to their appearances that will make even a plain person seem much more attractive?

For me it's shaggy or curly brown hair. I love a nice mane on a guy. He doesn't even have to be that cute. As long as they don't grow out the hair to where is unkempt


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I just like a guy who can dress himself. period. Prefer the the formal/casual combo, like stylish jeans and a nice ironed dress shirt, solid colors or striped, and not tucked in.. :nw


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

On a girl....leggings...oooh vah la. On a guy, probably tight tshirt & jeans that really show off his butt. :lol :haha 


Matt, Matt, Matt


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*




Equisgurl said:


> like stylish jeans and a nice ironed dress shirt, solid colors or striped, and not tucked in.. :nw


Oh man, then why don't you come up to Jersey? I immediately picture the excesses of men that I see, especially in summer, with those darned ugly bleached jeans with the ribs, or whatever the modifications/mutations are on jeans today. Ugh. Those jeans combined with the vertical striped white dress shirts are just standard style nowadays.

Even though I want to punch myself really hard for saying this, some girls today kind of combine that indie/hippie look, sometimes wearing stuff they may have made themself, and they are kindof cute. And when it's cold they will wear... those cotton-ish, crafty looking hats. I need a picture for demonstartion. Of course, they would probably never dig a guy like me. They are too cute and perfect and probably want some older slackish inde rock dude with a gut that has a real job and friends.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I think guys look hot in a black leather jacket.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Where do I start...

A girl with a nice a55 wearing tight black dress pants always looks great. :whip 

A skirt with black leather go go boots is irresistible to.

I also love when women wear hosiery.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Cute girls wearing workout clothes. And their hair in a ponytail.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Tank top + short skirt = I'm her slave 

-Ryan


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I'm a sucker for a guy in a suit. :mushy

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

A dress something like this. I think it's mainly because I just don't see it very often.









or this








It also depends on the girl.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

That's hard, I don't think I could narrow it down to one outfit. I like so many different types...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah... there isn't really one single thing that comes to mind.


----------



## left blank (Sep 15, 2006)

the dirty, smelly bum look


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hahah that's hot. Grunge-style.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Njodis said:


> Yeah... there isn't really one single thing that comes to mind.


Same. Anything that suits that invidual person is good, really. Some people look extremely good wearing certain clothes, and other people would look terrible in them... so whatever suits their style.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Black clothes, metal band shirts...anything similar to these:























































<~~~lol, I want these stripey pants for myself :b


----------



## Lil Miss Fire (Nov 6, 2003)

To me it doesn't really mater what a guy wears, so long as its suits him well, and is clean. I don't like the whole "Just rolled out of bed" look. 

But if I had to chose a favorite look I'd say some nice jeans that aren't too tight, but not too baggy. A nice skater style t-shirt with a button up shirt (unbuttoned) over it. Hoodies are rather hott... as is a guy who is not afraid to wear pink.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> ... as is a guy who is not afraid to wear pink.


My grandfather's pink polo was the first thing my grandmother noticed about him!


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Some people look good in shirts, some look good in black, some look good in jeans etc... (depends on the person) I prefer dark clothes myself.....


Miss scare all: If you're looking for a SA guy you won't find one with clothes like that. If someone wears something like that in a public place people will stare until their eyes fall out..... Also looks kind of Village People ...... :banana


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Carbon Breather said:



> Miss scare all: If you're looking for a SA guy you won't find one with clothes like that. If someone wears something like that in a public place people will stare until their eyes fall out..... Also looks kind of Village People ...... :banana


Not true. Sure, most of them probably dress normal. But some people with SA dress like that. I do. My best guy friend does and he has SA.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Carbon Breather":2da5d]
> Miss scare all: If you're looking for a SA guy you won't find one with clothes like that. If someone wears something like that in a public place people will stare until their eyes fall out..... Also looks kind of Village People ...... :banana


Not true. Sure, most of them probably dress normal. But some people with SA dress like that. I do. My best guy friend does and he has SA.[/quote:2da5d]

You enjoy people staring at you ? :con (no problem, just asking) myself, i get really paranoid when people just glance at me....


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I like the whole rocker/metaller look..Some worn out jeans,band shirt and a leather jacket..Wow  or it depends on the guy too..

And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Carbon Breather said:


> You enjoy people staring at you ? :con (no problem, just asking) myself, i get really paranoid when people just glance at me....


I don't care...I don't really look at people anyway so I don't really notice them staring anymore. I just look down, or look past people. They're not gonna stop me from wearing what I want.
But, I do like attention anyway. :b



Invisible_girl said:


> And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


Blending in is boring. :yes To me anyway. :b


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> [quote="Carbon Breather":e0a22]
> You enjoy people staring at you ? :con (no problem, just asking) myself, i get really paranoid when people just glance at me....


I don't care...I don't really look at people anyway so I don't really notice them staring anymore. I just look down, or look past people. They're not gonna stop me from wearing what I want.
But, I do like attention anyway. 


Invisible_girl said:


> And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


Blending in is boring. :yes To me anyway. :b[/quote:e0a22]

:agree

And it's a way for me to show my personality too..


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Invisible_girl said:


> :agree
> 
> And it's a way for me to show my personality too..


Yep, me too. I'm a dark, morbid, creative person anyway so might as well show it instead of pretending to be something I'm not and wearing boring ugly clothes. :b


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Invisible_girl said:


> I like the whole rocker/metaller look..Some worn out jeans,band shirt and a leather jacket..Wow  or it depends on the guy too..
> 
> And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


I like rock/metal too. But i care more if people can really play than if they dress "metal". I've met so many people that look "extreme" that seem to have no clue about instruments or bands. If i want to look metal i would look like My Dying Bride on stage (suites) or the guitarist in Pagan's Mind (from Norway btw) badass guitarist and very cool dressed.

Ofcourse people should dress like they want to. But i dont think many SA people are exhibitionists. Wouldn't that be some kind of paradox ehh....


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Tight clothes is a turn on, little shorts are also a turn on.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Carbon Breather said:


> [quote="Invisible_girl":5cc27]I like the whole rocker/metaller look..Some worn out jeans,band shirt and a leather jacket..Wow  or it depends on the guy too..
> 
> And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


I like rock/metal too. But i care more if people can really play than if they dress "metal". I've met so many people that look "extreme" that seem to have no clue about instruments or bands. If i want to look metal i would look like My Dying Bride on stage (suites) or the guitarist in Pagan's Mind (from Norway btw) badass guitarist and very cool dressed.

Ofcourse people should dress like they want to. But i dont think many SA people are exhibitionists. Wouldn't that be some kind of paradox ehh....[/quote:5cc27]

Of course..I've met people that just look like they are into that kind of music,but are not..And I've met people that don't look like they're into that kind of music,but are..I don't judge anyone..but the question was what I like the opposite sex to dress in..This doesn't mean that I demand a guy I like to dress this way,personality is more important..

And I have heard of Pagans mind,but don't really like their music..

Yes,they should..And maybe not..I dressed more extreme before and people were staring at me all the time,and it didn't bother me..I have toned it down a bit now,but that has nothing to do with SA...


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Equisgurl said:


> I just like a guy who can dress himself. period. Prefer the the formal/casual combo, like stylish jeans and a nice ironed dress shirt, solid colors or striped, and not tucked in.. :nw


 :agree We have the same taste.
I also love the layered look. It adds so much dimension.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't have a specific list of clothes I find attractive on a girl, but since I'm a really dirty, sweaty rocker type, I like my women to be girly-girls, preppy and clean (but still down to earth.) :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Invisible_girl said:


> And I do agree with Little miss scare-all..Not everyone with SA dress to blend in,I don't.. :lol


I don't either, lol. I like to wear cheerful color combinations. Lately, I've been experimenting with red, white, and blue combinations (i.e. a red sweater, white collar sticking out, and blue jeans). For some reason, it really seems to flatter me. I also have a pair of bright white winter gloves and white shoes. Unfortunately, I had to stop wearing the white gloves, because in the city, anything I touch (railings, doors) gets black soot all over them. :doh


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

White or Black Long sleeve shirt under a short sleeve Plum Purple or Army Green Shirt. Beige or Black Khaki Pants or with Dark Blue Jeans and a black hoodie. 

A pink dress shirt with a black crew neck top underneath. This is hot! paired with some blue jeans. 

- Lead Singer of Billy Talent, Jacob Hoggard of Hedley, Patrick Stump of FOB


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

Keep em coming ladies. I'm getting some good ideas from this thread. I think I do alright in the clothing department...but I could always do better.  And holy sh**, the Pumpkins have a new album coming out? That gives me flashbacks to the 90's.


Matt, Matt, Matt


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*

.....


----------



## Redox (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: re: Fav dress in opposite sex*



Lil Miss Fire said:


> To me it doesn't really mater what a guy wears, so long as its suits him well, and is clean. I don't like the whole "Just rolled out of bed" look.


me too. as long as they're clean and somewhat put together. I don't fancy the 'just rolled out of bed' look either. I like the layered look on the dudes.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

MAH said:


> i love skirts on a girl. not denim... The kind that... I'll just post a link, its easier: http://www.edensgardencollection.com/we ... SS1003.jpg they drive me bonkers.


the tiny kind that are barely there?

yeah, those are nice.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

person86 said:


> MAH said:
> 
> 
> > i love skirts on a girl. not denim... The kind that... I'll just post a link, its easier: http://www.edensgardencollection.com/we ... SS1003.jpg they drive me bonkers.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I used to dress metal. Currently, I have a few metal shirts, but you wouldn't be able to tell I'm a fan of metal just by looking at me. I'm not really shooting for any kind of look anymore. I just wear whatever clothes I get as gifts. It's not something I think about. I hate shopping. I rarely do it. And I think trying to look different via clothes is a superficial way to be different.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

-pretty/interesting t-shirt
-glasses with leopard print on the inside
-light-colored jeans
-blue sneakers
-slytherin scarf


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't know why - but the business shirt and board shorts look has always appealed to me :stu


----------



## lightness (Mar 17, 2005)

i like the rockish/indie look on the girls. long sleeve cardi's, wacky skirts, polka dot socks and pointy shoes, scarfs, band tee's/buttons and little messenger bags... i guess i dislike the preppy girly stuff and look for somewhat of a more grungy or retro look, thats what gets my head buzzing.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

the artschool/suicidegirl look has always gotten my attention but there's no particular look for me. it's more about the woman wearing it than the style or subculture. whatever works for that individual.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I like men in sharp suits.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I wouldn't say there's a certain way of a guy dressing that attracts me. But my boyfriend does have this Martyr shirt that's long-sleeved and sort of form fitted. I don't know why but it positively makes me drool. It's just one of those things he looks good in. I guess I have a thing for button-up shirts with the top couple buttons undone. It's like seeing a hint of skin that wouldn't normally be visible.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I adore indiekids and nerds. It's not really a specific fashion, but it's like a general type that nearly every boy I liked has fit into.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

:dd


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

High heels, skinny jeans and a turtleneck sweater really gets me up. It highlights and accentuates a women's body perfectly. :yes


----------

